# Litter training?



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Has anyone litter trained their puppy? I used to live by someone who had litter trained her Maltese, I was just wondering if this is a common practice ^_^


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, can't help you with that. I just wanted to say that I love your avatar! Your puppies are so cute!

Lexi is trained to go outside. I am thinking of pad training her for this winter.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We use the dog litter box, but with a wee pad in it. The boxes are a little pricey, but worth it....his aim is much better in the box...he doesn't get poopy on the floor anymore...or leak over the edge of the plastic on the wee pad. It is all contained. 

We have cats...and their litter clean up is enough for me. I didn't want to scoop dog litter too. The pad thing is so much easier for us.

I wish the cats would use it...LOL!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I just googled it and there was a ton of information on it. I was just researching some options!


----------



## terrig (Jun 7, 2004)

I have litter trained both my babies (Roscoe & Lexie). Some days they will knock it out of the box and scatter it and some days they don't. It can be messy at times. But, we liked this much better than the pads. I have 2 of the mid size boxes and 1 of the large boxes. The small size is fine for my Lexie (about 5 lbs), but Roscoe needs the large one (he's 9 lbs) so that when he does his business, it doesn't go over the sides onto the floor!!

Terri


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by terrig_@Aug 25 2004, 02:46 PM
> *I have litter trained both my babies (Roscoe & Lexie).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7676*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Terri! I just emailed you!


----------

